# Housing for black and gold



## Rybe (May 5, 2009)

Hi, new to this form but me and my other half are thinking of getting a black and gold tegu, its female but we cant find a care plan for housing requirements? Any help would be good. thanks


----------



## Jer723 (May 5, 2009)

if i was you i would wait and get an argentine tegu, columbians are much harder to tame. bobbys girls just laid a couple clutches id wait till like july to get a baby red tegu or something, but if your getting a gold tegu id say yourcage needs to be anywhere from 6X3X3 to 8X4X4. pretty high humidity blah blah blah, read the tegu care sheet itll tell u everything you need. have fun and good luck man!

Jerry


----------



## Rybe (May 5, 2009)

Her hearts set on a black and gold, and its a psycho!! Even the shop is scared of this thing! And the best of it all is its younger than a year! Sure she wants it so it bites me but will take a few tag's of it! thanks!


----------



## jmiles50 (May 5, 2009)

I agree, you two should really consider getting a Argentine B&W! In my opinion, they're much better pet's!!!


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

The home page has a tegu care sheet.

Good luck with the Columbian!


----------



## Rybe (May 5, 2009)

I did try talking her round to one, even a bosc (savannah) but its the black and gold nutcase all the way it seems! cant complain my boas are nuts as are the tokays' so a hell raising tegu should fit right in! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Rybe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought id post a couple of pics of the tegu we got. 

Her name is inca.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 30, 2009)

Her colors are awesome  Looks like your doing a good job!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 30, 2009)

She can't be too bad-you got a hold of her!! Good Luck!!


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 30, 2009)

digging all the gold(yellow) whatever looks good!! would like to get one that bad a$$!!


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a beautifl black and gold u got there


----------

